# Oriental dragons fountain pen



## dariot (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi 
does anyone know where to buy this kit:

DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD

I can't find it.....

best regards
dario


----------



## PeetyInMich (Nov 16, 2013)

If you want 100 of them I can point you to a source.  I have not seen that hardware from any of my regular distributors.


----------



## homemade (Nov 16, 2013)

I saw that kit displayed under the "*Pine cone pen I am willing to show" by MikeL.*  I think he should help you out.


----------



## dariot (Nov 28, 2013)

sorry but it isn't the same model. the one you posted about is the Roman Harvest from Timberbits...


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 29, 2013)

I could not see the prices of the pens on the Dayacom Site. Am I missing something?


----------



## edstreet (Nov 29, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> I could not see the prices of the pens on the Dayacom Site. Am I missing something?



Nope not at all.  If you can't see prices that means you can't afford them


----------



## lorbay (Nov 29, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > I could not see the prices of the pens on the Dayacom Site. Am I missing something?
> ...



:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Lin


----------

